# Continuous Reboot



## rraj (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi

My workstation reboots on a loop endlessly(looks like a memory dump). I am able to boot it to single user but not multi-user. I am attaching a video of the error with this.

 Please let me know what to do?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## fulano (Jul 12, 2020)

Do you have this video in a better resolution? I can't read anything


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't post videos to the forums  please.

[Video deleted]


----------



## gnath (Jul 13, 2020)

Members who want to help are not near your 'server'. How do you know it has dumped the memory ? To solve the problem you need to provide any error massages collected. If it is fresh install then may reinstall the same version (?) of OS first and then check for multi user login.Check for compatibility of machine (?).


----------



## acheron (Jul 13, 2020)

Do you load kernel module with rc.conf?


----------



## rraj (Jul 13, 2020)

gnath said:


> Members who want to help are not near your 'server'. How do you know it has dumped the memory ? To solve the problem you need to provide any error massages collected. If it is fresh install then may reinstall the same version (?) of OS first and then check for multi user login.Check for compatibility of machine (?).



Hi

I see a message (attaching a photograph of laptop screen) before restart that - core dumped @ /var/crash/vmcore.0, but there is no /crash folder under /var, when viewed, logged in as single boot user.

It is not a fresh install.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Jul 13, 2020)

acheron said:


> Do you load kernel module with rc.conf?


 Hi

Yes!

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 13, 2020)

Boot into single user and disable all non-essential tweaks.  Then by manually invoking single one's sequentially, you will find the misbehaving one.  Looks like your UFS filesystem is not clean, which obviously happens on crash, but it could also be the root cause.  Boot single user and repair it `fsck -y /`.  Consider to enable soft update journaling or gjournal(8) as described in an article in the docs, if you do not already have this enabled.


----------



## rraj (Jul 13, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Boot into single user and disable all non-essential tweaks.  Then by manually invoking single one's sequentially, you will find the misbehaving one.  Looks like your UFS filesystem is not clean, which obviously happens on crash, but it could also be the root cause.  Boot single user and repair it `fsck -y /`.  Consider to enable soft update journaling or gjournal(8) as described in an article in the docs, if you do not already have this enabled.



Hi

Ran commands 1) fsck -y, 2) mount -u /, 3) mount -a -t ufs, from single user boot. All the commands complete without any error! Issue still the same.

Not sure about _gjournal._

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

According to the screenshot your filesystem is corrupt (several mangled entries). 



rraj said:


> All the commands complete without any error!


How old is this system? More specifically, how old is the harddrive?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 13, 2020)

`tunefs -p` will tell you if journaling is enabled.  Disable all non-essential tweaks, invoke them manually one after the other.  Then you'll find the bad one.
EDIT If you already have a corrupted HDD, some otherwise good service script, executable, library, kernel module file etc. may contain a bad sector.  I.e. the filesystem looks clean, but a specific file does not contain the data it should.  have a look at recoverdisk(1)


----------



## Emrion (Jul 13, 2020)

Do a search on this forum with UFS_DIRBAD as keyword. You will probably find a solution.


----------



## rraj (Jul 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> According to the screenshot your filesystem is corrupt (several mangled entries).
> 
> 
> How old is this system? More specifically, how old is the harddrive?


Hi

The system, as well as hard drive is slightly more than 5 yrs old!

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## gnath (Jul 13, 2020)

Your system is a running one. You may have some idea after what modification this error appeared just to guess. From the picture there may be some empty file or module. Try to use kernel from base if it is there.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 13, 2020)

You can invoke `recoverdisk /dev/adaX` w/o a destination, to see if you HDD is ok.  Any S.M.A.R.T. messages? (sysutils/smartmontools)


----------



## rraj (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi

Running fsck without options, 2 times, healed the error. Although the error still appears on the screen - I am able to login through multi-user.
Everything seems to run same as before!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

As mjollnir suggested,  install sysutils/smartmontools and check your disk. It may have a few bad sectors and may need replacing.


----------



## Emrion (Jul 13, 2020)

I should have given the direct link. Good luck.


----------



## gnath (Jul 14, 2020)

rraj said:


> Although the error still appears on the screen


 Now provide the specific error which is still there. If it is serious or require further action gurus here may help you. Any error need to be attended first before going spiral. Enjoy FreeBSD.


----------

